# woodworker needed for Baltimore, MD



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello,
Looking for a serious woodworker in Baltimore area to talk with our friends about building a rather large mantle/shelf.
As we live in Ky. the distance is the reason for looking for you. PM if you would like to talk with the party.
Thanks


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

pm sent


----------

